# FNP-9 vs. Baby Eagle 9mm



## essmith (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey, I'm in the market for a fairly cheap, but well made 9mm. I've narrowed it down to fnp-9 or the baby eagle (jericho 941). I was wondering if anyone has handled one or both of these firearms. I'm looking for reliability, accuracy, etc. I have not personally handled either one. Also, if you have a working knowledge of a different one.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've have handled the Baby Eagle in 40 and have shot the FNP9 and I own a Browning Pro 40 (Same gun as the FNP). They both are great weapons. It's a personal matter to which you think feel better in your hand. You can't go wrong with either in my opinion.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi essmith,
I've got a Jericho 941 in 9mm and love it. 
Well made easy and fun to shoot. My friend has just bought a Glock 17 and well.......people are gonna hate me :smt076.....but the Jericho is the better gun :smt023.

fusil


----------



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I love my Sig 226, but I just bought a CZ P-01 and I have to say it's the S**T! It's solid, compact, accurate, low recoil, feels great in the hand, and is great all around. I've also read that the full size CZ SP-01 is a beast. Good Luck!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

fusil said:


> Hi essmith,
> I've got a Jericho 941 in 9mm and love it.
> Well made easy and fun to shoot. My friend has just bought a Glock 17 and well.......people are gonna hate me :smt076.....but the Jericho is the better gun :smt023.
> 
> fusil


I'd take a Baby Eagle over a Glock too :smt033
Buy I am not a fan of striker fired weapons. Good to see you again fusil. It's been a while.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

The FN is a much lighter weapon but performs amazingly well. It's easier to manipulate the slide on the FN due to surface area. The Baby Eagle has a diminutive gripping surface on the slide plus the safety is on the slide and could, potentially, be activted while trying to clear a jam of some sort.

The FNP-9 (or Browning Pro 9) would be easier to carry while the Baby Eagle might be more fun to shoot due to the steel frame and CZ-like ergonomics. Both are excellent guns.

Longevity might prefer the Baby Eagle... maybe.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Of the two I would go with FN, no question. I am not a fan of slide-mounted levers of any kind. The FNP is also significantly lighter and comes with an extra mag if bought new.


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

my baby eagle 40sw came with an extra hi cap mag, i would assume the 9mm would as well


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

jump15vc said:


> my baby eagle 40sw came with an extra hi cap mag, i would assume the 9mm would as well


I should have been more clear: FNPs come with three mags.


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

FNP all the way


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

Not to resurect the dead, but I just bought a Jericho 941 (Baby Eagle) full size 9m , is it true the 941 uses the same mag as the BHP or CZ75


----------

